
Show HN: We make a Sketch to React/HTML tool (need advice) - pxcode
https://pxcode.io/
======
ramon
Dude I hate the video popup stuff, leave a link if I want to watch a video I
want to be able to click on it, I don't like th auto-video stuff. On some
pages I cannot remove the video and I have to watch it, it's insane this
approach. Save my time! I have not been able to test yet because of all of
these videos blha blah blah and I gave up for now. No videos please.

~~~
pxcode
sorry about that.... we only show the most important one for the understanding
the major concept of editing. If you don't like, you can seek to the end. We
will discuss how to improve the experience, and thanks for your participation
and sorry the hard feeling.

------
pxcode
Hi developers, Our team makes a tool that can make Sketch to a responsive page
10x faster. As the video showed, you can make a sketch to a responsive page in
30 secs, and with 2more clicks, you can have HTML/ React code.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bv-
CQxpswBs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bv-CQxpswBs)

We are inviting developers to join our beta version. If you are interested in
our project, please sign up on our page or private message me. We really need
your advice and feedback to make a better tool for frontend developers.

Sign Up beta launch here: [https://pxcode.io/SignUp](https://pxcode.io/SignUp)

More info on our official page: [https://pxcode.io/](https://pxcode.io/)

------
evanmaynard1
This seems aimed at coders who have to do the implementation but the people
who have to use the product are the Sketch handlers (aka designers). Is that
correct?

I have yet to meet a designer that knows code. It's a very rare coder that
knows design, is that your intended market?

------
tekkertje
Nice work! Looks like a great way to get an idea up quickly that can be tested
and iterated based on feedback.

------
miraclechris
Looks interesting, but how it works for the responsive layout? Is that
automated?

------
SwtiftTyler
Cool project!

------
HolaMan
Amazing, how's the export code quality?

~~~
pxcode
Our philosophy is leave the key decision for users to decide but provide a
unique, intuitive and quick way to code design to web code. So the code
structure and quality is under users control which can ensure the quality of
the code at least from users' prespective.

